# زبان های اسکریپتی > PHP > امنیت در PHP >  7 نقص امنیتی خطرناک که برنامه نویسان باید مراقب آنها باشند

## danial.saeedi

امروز یک مطلب در رابطه با "۷ نقص امنیتی خطرناک php" نوشتم امیدوارم خوشتون بیاد:
http://bein.ir/7-%D9%86%D9%82%D8%B5-...%8C%D8%B1-php/

----------


## omidabedi

> امروز یک مطلب در رابطه با "۷ نقص امنیتی خطرناک php" نوشتم امیدوارم خوشتون بیاد:
> http://bein.ir/7-%D9%86%D9%82%D8%B5-...%8C%D8%B1-php/



نقص امنیتی برنامه ی نوشته شده با php قابل قبول هست

اینها که نقص امنیتی php نیستن که اشتباهات برنامه نویس هست

----------


## SlowCode

از این 7 مورد فقط مورد آخر به php مربوط میشه!
بقیه به برنامه نویس مربوط میشه.(هرچند مورد اول هم به برنامه نویس مربوط میشه)
sql injection تو asp.net هم هست! اصلا از اسمش مشخصه که به SQL مربوط میشه و php دخالتی بهش نداره.

----------


## MRmoon

آقا دانیال چرا اشتباهات برنامه نویسان رو به PHP ربط میدید؟؟؟؟

تو asp اینا وجود داره!!!

در مورد حملات UXSS :

simple.com/myPDF.pdF#‎‎‎‎‎‎‎FDF=javascript**:alert("  hacked")




دقیقا ربط این به PHP چیه؟؟؟

بهتر بود عنوان پستتون رو میذاشتید انواع حملات برای هک یا یه چیزی تو این مایه ها!

−−−−−−−−−−−−−−
پ.ن :‌احساس می کنم این رو از جایی نوشتید یا ترجمه کردید. میشه منبعش رو معرفی کنید اگه ترجمه یا کپی کرده  اید؟

----------


## danial.saeedi

با سلام
از منابع مختلف جمع اوری کردم مثل : 
https://www.owasp.org/index.php/XSS_...on_Cheat_Sheet
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/SQL_injection
http://www.sitepoint.com/php-security-blunders-2/
http://www.sitepoint.com/top-10-php-...lnerabilities/
http://fa.wikipedia.org/wiki/%D8%A7%...B4%D8%B3%D8%AA
http://fa.wikipedia.org/wiki/%D8%AD%...2_%DA%A9%D8%AF
http://shiflett.org/
اگر هم توی سایت های خارجی و فارسی بگریدید چنین مطلبی رو پیدا نمی کنید.باور نمی کنید.بگردید.استفاده کردن از منابع فکر نکنم کپی کردن باشه.
عنوان اصلاح شد به :*هفت آسیب پذیری امنیتی در هنگام نوشتن برنامه های php*قسمت UXSS حذف شد چون تقریبا هیچ ربطی به php نداشت.اما موافق نیستم که هیچ کدومشون ربطی به php ندارن.
با تشکر از MRmoon  و SlowCode و omidabedi

----------


## abolfazl-z

> .اما موافق نیستم که هیچ کدومشون ربطی به php ندارن.



هیچ کدام از این ها ربطی به PHP ندارند چرا که PHP هیچ وقت نمیاد جلوی باگ A رو بگیره چون ممکن هست این باگ در بعضی مواقع خطر آفرین نباشد.

_"۷ نقص امنیتی خطرناک php_" عنوان مناسبی نیست.

----------


## MMSHFE

عنوان تاپیک اصلاح شد.

----------


## abolfazl-z

> امروز یک مطلب در رابطه با "۷ نقص امنیتی خطرناک php" نوشتم امیدوارم خوشتون بیاد:
> http://bein.ir/7-%D9%86%D9%82%D8%B5-...%8C%D8%B1-php/


بهتر هست تاپیک رو به بخش امنیت در PHP انتقال دهید و مطالب موجود در آدرس بالا را در پست اولتون قرار دهید.

----------


## abolfazl-z

> عنوان تاپیک اصلاح شد.


مرسی مهندس ولی کاش بجای 7 میزاشتین هفت. آدم اون رو با V (وی) انگلیسی اشتباه میگیره :)

----------


## MMSHFE

> مرسی مهندس ولی کاش بجای 7 میزاشتین هفت. آدم اون رو با V (وی) انگلیسی اشتباه میگیره :)


این مورد هم انجام شد.

----------

